# CHINA Just Took " Hong Kong "....And Tomorrow Israel Takes Back The " West Bank ".....!



## nononono (Jun 30, 2020)

China Enacts Security Law, Asserting Control Over Hong Kong
					

Despite fierce international criticism and opposition in Hong Kong, Beijing's rubber-stamp legislature passed a law allowing the mainland to impose security measures in the former British colony.




					www.npr.org
				













						Israel weighs the future of the West Bank
					

Talk of annexation shows how badly the peace process has failed | Middle East & Africa




					www.economist.com
				






*These are two HUGE events that the Main Stream Media is NOT covering like they should be.....!*
*
and



Dr ( I don't have a spine ) Fauci
Gov Gavin ( Gruesome ) Newsom
Mayor Eric ( Kneeler/suckup ) Garcetti 
*
*Three individuals who are literally destroying the western United States...!*


----------



## blam (Jul 4, 2020)

Hong Kong has been part of Guang Dong since forever until the British took it. 

A security law on Hong Kong? What is so surprising? Any country in this world that doesn't have a security law? 

There is always the other side of the story. From my reading of it, the other side which did not get covered is that part of the handover promise is that Hong Kong would enact its own security laws. However, for nearly 20 years, Hong Kong had failed to do so. The result is that prior to this law, it is actually legal to commit treason against China if you are a Hong Kong citizen. This is weird. Know of no country in this world that would allow its citizens to commit treason legally.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2020)

blam said:


> Hong Kong has been part of Guang Dong since forever until the British took it.
> 
> A security law on Hong Kong? What is so surprising? Any country in this world that doesn't have a security law?
> 
> There is always the other side of the story. From my reading of it, the other side which did not get covered is that part of the handover promise is that Hong Kong would enact its own security laws. However, for nearly 20 years, Hong Kong had failed to do so. The result is that prior to this law, it is actually legal to commit treason against China if you are a Hong Kong citizen. This is weird. Know of no country in this world that would allow its citizens to commit treason legally.


*You don't know Shit about China/Hong Kong....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You don't know Shit about China/Hong Kong....!*


trump does, he knows everything, he is all seeing and all knowing, right brah?


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump does, he knows everything, he is all seeing and all knowing, right *(* brah?* )*


*Imagine that....you sloppily drug your other characters " Rhetoric " into this on...*

*You are the Forum Idiot...that's for sure.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Imagine that....you sloppily drug your other characters " Rhetoric " into this on...
> 
> You are the Forum Idiot...that's for sure.*


"My" other? Lol! It's you that you see in the mirror is it not?


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "My" other? Lol! It's you that you see in the mirror is it not?


*I have one login.....you on the other hand have... ∞ *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I have one login.....you on the other hand have... ∞ *


Like everything else in your opposite word you have a habit of accusing others of that which you are guilty. trump 101 (he attributes that idea to Roy Cohn).


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like everything else in your opposite word you have a habit of accusing others
> of that which you are guilty. trump 101 (he attributes that idea to Roy Cohn).



*That is a Saul Alinsky tactic you are desperately trying to use....*
*You really should have gone to " School " if you want to play at
that level.....That is a Kindergarten level political attack.
*
*Come back when you can handle things like an educated Human being...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2020)

Has Israel taken back the west bank yet? . . . and when will the "BOMBSHELL!!!!" drop?


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Has Israel taken back the west bank yet? . . . and when will the "BOMBSHELL!!!!" drop?


*Israel is doing it right now....*

*As for the " Bombshell " .....YOU ARE LIVING IT !*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Israel is doing it right now....
> 
> As for the " Bombshell " .....YOU ARE LIVING IT !*
> 
> ...


By bombshell are you referring to the attempted dismantling of America by don the con . . . putin really has something damaging on t.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By bombshell are you referring to the attempted dismantling of America by don the con . . . putin really has something damaging on t.


*You really do walk around with your " Sphincter " wide open don't you....*

*Your DEMOCRAT Party has violated you immensely.........you poor soul. *


----------

